# Bay hippie outfitters 9/23



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Another great day for bay hippie outfitters ! Captain josh puts his crew on limits of redfish before 1! Give me a call as we have some remaining dates open!! 

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

*Picture*

Pic


----------

